# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Employee shift roster template

## AussieExcelUser

Does anyone know of a non-commercial roster template that would suit 7 day/24 hour/4 person shifts?

Currently we use a totally manual spreadsheet which looks like a Rubik's Cube and does not offer any form of automation in order to speed up entry adn ensure no doubling-up or missing shifts.

----------


## shg

Maybe http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/te...CT101172751033. You might search that site for other relevant templates.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I don't know about doubling up or missing shifts but here's one i created a while back!

In the grid enter the number of the person/shift that is working for days and nights (you choose either 1,2,3 or 4), fill your grid in for the year, then click on "Number Convert" at the top left of your toolbar, all the numbers will be changed to colours and the number of shifts per day per colour will be counted and displayed.

If you want to rotate the pattern click "Pattern Change", each click will rotate the pattern around, finally to delete all of occurrences of a colour click "Delete Colour" and then choose one of the numbers supplied.

Thats it, have fun!

----------


## AussieExcelUser

Thanks for the responses so far;  I had found the MS Office template but it is simply a "prettier" version of what we already have, so no real beneift there.

We are going to muck around with Simon's sheet to see if that can be adapted to what we are after and leads me to perhaps claraify a bit better as to what we are trying to achieve:

We have one shift (12 hour Day, 7 days per week shift), 4 people in the resource pool and the requirement to staff the shift with 3 people.  

Ideally the spreadsheet will have the funcionality of Simon's plus the ability to run some shift scenarios or at least some error checking to ensure that the work is spread evenly and the same shift break is applied to all.

----------


## MarvinP

There are some great features in Outlook to do scheduling with multiple calendars. 
 I know this is an Excel forum but Outlook was built for Email and Contacts and Scheduling!
See this link for the features.

----------


## PavanKumarh

I was looking for one.. we are 24*7 and have roaster which changes 2 months once. every day three shifts with 3 members ( total of 15 ). our leave patterns are on weekdays.
We have 12 hrs weekend shifts... 

could you share the one that you are using..

----------


## nocopj

Hi
Im a complete novice when it comes to spread sheets!

I've moved dept. at my company, so would like to modify a 5 person (existing) to a 4 person roster.

The roster is macro enabled; the only moving parts are (every 7 days) the days of the week and the staff names.

If you viewed the existing roster my request would be (hopefully) self-explanatory.

Can anyone help please?

Rgds

Jon

----------


## arlu1201

nocopj,

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------


## svadhera

Hi,
Was wanting to find out if there is a roaster where in you can manage about 50 people. The operations are 24*7 and has 3 shifts namely morning afternoon and night.
Please let me know something that can be suitable for the following scenario. Help will be appreciated!!!!

----------


## arlu1201

svadhera,

Welcome to the forum.

Please check post 8.

----------


## Sewram

Hi
If you email (email deleted) me a copy of what you have, then I may be able to help you.... Don't forget to specify exactly what your requirements are...
Sew

----------


## protonLeah

Sewram, _It has come to our attention you have violated Rule 4 of our Forum_ RULES. *Don't Private Message, Visitor message or email Excel questions to moderators or other members.* _(Or Access, Word, etc.)_

All questions and answers will benefit other posters like yourself when discussed in public threads. The point of having a public forum is to share solutions to common (and sometimes uncommon) problems with all members.

Breaking this rule is considered harassment by most of our contributors and thus cannot be tolerated.  Repeat offense could lead to permanent ban, so do take this caution to heart.

Post your question in a public thread and our many contributors will come to you to assist, especially if the title is accurate _(see Rule #1)_ and you include a sample desensitized workbook that makes it easy for others to try and help.

*Sewram this post is six years old!*

----------


## FDibbins

Sewram welcome to the forum.

Hoe gaan dit daar in SA?

Just wanted to point out to you that on this forum, we dont deal in emails, workbooks get posted here and the replies get posted here.  The purpose of the forum is for everyone to help, and for everyone to learn - that can hardly happen if correspondence is being done through email  :Smilie:

----------


## Shina514

> Does anyone know of a non-commercial roster template that would suit 7 day/24 hour/4 person shifts?
> 
> Currently we use a totally manual spreadsheet which looks like a Rubik's Cube and does not offer any form of automation in order to speed up entry adn ensure no doubling-up or missing shifts
> 
> .



We use a quick and easy shift roster
Monday 	Tuesday Wednesday Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday
off	off	off	Day	Day	Day	Day
Off	Off	Night	Night	Night	Off	Off
Day	Day	Day	Off	Off	Night	Night
Night 	Night 	Off	Off	Off	off	off

Each person is paid using calculation of Average days worked.
14 days x 12 hours = 168 ÷ 4 = 42 hours per week.
Work out what your yearly wages would be then divide by 365.25 x 7 then each ope gets paid the standard weekly rate each week.  It doesn't matter what hiurs he actually works.

----------

